# Craziness when People Just Do Not Get It!



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't know if this kind of thread is off limits on here or not. We all have probably had experiences that make us just shake our heads.

Fairly recently I encountered someone whose thinking really bothered me. 
She and her husband have been on unemployment and virtually homeless for months in the past year, with 2 young children and 3 large dogs (???). They receive WIC (Women, Infants, Children subsidy).

She asked me if I wanted some peanut butter. I asked her, "Why?" She told me that they are on WIC, for the baby and they get things they don't really care for. They eat some peanut butter, but don't really care for it that much. They have a couple jars and she doesn't like to have extras. Her mother is a hoarder (I am sure we all have different definitions for that) and she doesn't want to be one, so she doesn't want extras. I told her it will keep for a couple years and they could eat it later. Not interested.

Another thing that they get on WIC is whole grain bread. Her husband does not like whole grain bread, so they only get white bread. The whole grain bread benefit is just another throw away.

Then, because she got a job, a month later, they paid for his brother to move from the east coast to a state several west of the Mississippi. Why? Because he is loser, driving his parent's crazy. And she has a job! 

What does he do? Comes to stay with them, doesn't work and doesn't think of working. He is 35. She goes off to work everyday, two months after starting a new job, after more than a year of not working. He stays at home and watches the top cable package on tv they have signed up for (because hubby wants it), crates the dogs all day, drinks up the kids milk from WIC. He will not shovel snow from the sidewalk, nor do anything else. Why? He didn't have those children or rent a house with a sidewalk. The people who made those decisions get to take care of that business. He isn't going to because he didn't.

This woman can tell stories all day long about how she has been victimized by everyone and anyone. It is her life story.

We might all know people who are as foolish as this crowd.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I'll bet she voted for Obama, if she voted.


----------



## emilysometimes (Oct 6, 2011)

I sit across from a woman at work whose married daughter - who just had a baby- lives with her. She pays this girl's bills and laughs at the fact that the girl went on vacation (I'd love a freaking vacation!) with only $17.00 in food stamps. This woman says "America is wealthy enough that every man, woman and child in the country should have a home and an income whether or not they ever work a day in their lives." Seriously. Same woman in the next breath goes off on "those stupid pilots and their stupid unions- they are sooo overpaid." One of these days I'm going to go right over the top of the cubicle wall and let her have it.


----------



## jungatheart (Feb 2, 2010)

What I don't get is they don't seem capable of learning. I've made some dumb mistakes in life but, eventually, I learned. 

I believe these people would rather die than change.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

jungatheart said:


> What I don't get is they don't seem capable of learning. I've made some dumb mistakes in life but, eventually, I learned.
> *
> I believe these people would rather die than change.*


Which is exactly what will eventually happen...when America produces the inconsiderate, incompetant individuals you all are talking about, we DESERVE to go down! CHANGE OR DIE will be the norm, then!

In his book, Rebuilding A Village the author talks about normalcy bias, which is when folks refuse to accept something that has never happened before. (I reccommend the book wholeheartedly, I've gotten six copies to pass around to friends, family, and members of my church...a good way to introduce them to prepping!)

Prepare for the worst, pray for the best. But IMO its COMING soon, and like it or not, everyone will then change, or die!


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

SageAdvicefarmgirl said:


> *
> I believe these people would rather die than change*
> 
> Prepare for the worst, pray for the best. But IMO its COMING soon, and like it or not, everyone will then change, or die!


Farmgirl,

IMO, the problem we're going to see, is this mentality is so ingrained, it will no longer be the 1% that have everything, it's going to be anybody that has something they want or need. All you need to do is look at what happened in Katrina, and throw in the Bosnian's guy blog and extend that to a few hundred million people. Honestly, prepping is going to be the least of our worries.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I am sorry to say these are the people we will have to look out for when everything goes south. They feel they are intitled. Too lazy to work but not too lazy to take what you have worked for.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*I have a lifetime of looking after lazy people. I'm done!*



Clarice said:


> I am sorry to say these are the people we will have to look out for when everything goes south. They feel they are intitled. Too lazy to work but not too lazy to take what you have worked for.


I misread your message and thought you said we will have to take care of these people.

But you said, "these are the people we will have to LOOK OUT for." Yessiree bub. And there will be many more of them than us. We have it, they want it, give it to them!

I used to think about the conundrum of certain people equating crime. I've never figured out how to rectify that thinking. Maybe I can't and shouldn't think I should.

I live in an area where periodically someone would knock on the door and tell me they were hungry. I would offer them food. No, they can't take food from strangers, their Mama taught them that. They need some money to buy food. 

Now I don't answer the door. If I am in the yard, sometimes I get the same sad story.  "I'm sorry, I don't keep cash." I've put that message out there repeatedly. "No, I can't afford to hire someone to do work for me, I don't have any money." "No, I don't have any money to pay you to shovel my sidewalk. I'll do it myself."

These idiots will be waiting like baby birds, expecting the rest of us to feed them. I am not making myself available to them if at all possible. I will plant vegetable where they can steal them. I've actually been doing that for years. Oh, but wait, that means they will have to cook. That is a lost art in our world for so many. They wouldn't know what to do with wheat, flour, rice, oatmeal, etc., especially if there were no power and no microwave.


----------

